# Whippet with a BALD belly - ideas anyone?



## nikkiportia (13 October 2008)

My whippet is about 18months old, and developed a small bald patch on his belly a few months ago. Not sore or red or itchy or anything, so I wasn't too concerned.

Problem is that it's now got larger! It's slightly pinker than the rest of his skin, but still doesn't look sore, and I never see him itching it or scratching. It's cold to the touch as well, so I'm scratching my head a bit.
  I've started to put E45 on it, because I don't know what else to do. It's odd.














Any ideas? I'm getting worried that my dog is going to go completely bald! Ewwwww!
He is wormed, vaccinated and frontlined. No medical history, perfectly healthy in every other way


----------



## Nailed (13 October 2008)

I would not bother putting E45 cream on it, he will soon have a completely bald chest and belly.

Red my whippet, is also bald and most whippets i know are bald..

Really wouldnt worry about it.

Red (I love his crocodile teeth!)






Lou x


----------



## Irishcobs (13 October 2008)

Most long dogs get it. Its from lying on their bellies. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## GinaGem (13 October 2008)

Bes is fairly bald on her belly too - she has a very fine coat:


----------



## Nailed (13 October 2008)

the whole rolly on the back thing must be a whippet thing!

Lou x


----------



## alicep (13 October 2008)

my border collie started losing his hair from stress so he now gets and eveing primrose tablet at dinner time. works wonders and hes all shiney!


----------



## GinaGem (13 October 2008)

Yeah she's a lurcher but we think has some whippet in there - she spends most of her day like that, very ladylike!!!


----------



## Helenabbey (13 October 2008)

Am laughing my head off at the pictures as currently have my whippet on my bed showing off her bald bits too.  Was worried about mine at first but I think whippety baldness is fairly common.


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (13 October 2008)

I have one whippet who is bald on her belly. The baldness comes quite high and she also has a small bald patch on her neck where her collar rubbed when she was about 2 months old and the hair never grew back. She is 8 now. 

My other whippet has no sign of baldness on her belly at all. 

I think some of the whippet lines have finer skin than others and these are more prone to the bald patches. Nothing to worry about IMO


----------



## CAYLA (14 October 2008)

All my whippets have and have had baldy bellies and thighs...I personally think it's due to their coats shedding the hair that is not needed due to replacement of artificial heat...i.e a heated house, under the duvet 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 or in front of the fire or cuddled in to something warm....which 99% of whippets are....I think because they are so thin skinned and are not blessed with a great amount of hair as Southwestwhippet suggests....when they loose even more hair it looks pretty much baled 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, all indoor dogs will shed hair to an extent...just not the extent of a whippet 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have recently taken a rescue whippet...with a descent amount of hair...but I dare bet it will shed soon, going from a kennel to my bed


----------



## nikkiportia (15 October 2008)

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply guys, been so busy at Tattersalls....

THANKYOU all so much for easing my mind about it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Mojo is my first whippet, but have had 2 lurchers, neither of which had baldy bits 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I shall stop worrying now, thankyou, thankyou, thankyou!!!!
N xxxx


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (15 October 2008)

Mine has the obligatory bald belly/base of ribs, but the poor lad also has a half bald willy!  When he was castrated, they shaved him first, and went half way along it with the clippers - so the base is bald but the end two inches are nice and warm!


----------



## showjumpinglover (17 October 2008)

our greyhound has a bald belly. it must be part of the genes


----------



## FinellaGlen (21 October 2008)

My new puppy has a lovely pink tummy, completely bald.  It is really soft and warm!  My other girl (also whippet) has bit of fur underneath but not a lot.


----------

